# Where is



## navy fisherman (Feb 5, 2011)

im new to the area and im new to all this type of fishing, i was wonderin where i could find all the piers, and fishing areas in the pensacola area. I was also wondering if there were any bait shops in tha area as well.


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

Bait and tackle stores - in the yellow pages.
ALL the fishing piers and fishing areas - Google earth? or maybe even a search through this forum in the piers/bridges sub-forum, the inshore sub-forum, and the surf fishing sub-forum?


----------



## pdsinker (Jan 21, 2011)

fishingdestinguide.com, Everything you need to know!:thumbup:


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

navy fisherman said:


> im new to the area and im new to all this type of fishing, i was wonderin where i could find all the piers, and fishing areas in the pensacola area. I was also wondering if there were any bait shops in tha area as well.


 Goto Hot Spots Bait & Tackle and they can hook you up with the info you night need!


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

try www.ecpff.com. alot of info there..


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

In pensacola you have lots of options: 3 Mile Bridge, Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier, Bob Sikes, Ft. Pickens, ect. also Navarre pier isn't far either and its probably my favorite in that area. As for bait and tackle Hot Spots, Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, Half-hitch, or Outcast will all do well for you. You can also fish most any of the beaches just keep in mind you'll need a fishing license for that. The license is included on most of the piers and bridges except for the free ones. If you are at the NAS check out the rockwall out there. Never fishing it, but I always hear its a great spot.


----------

